# AOKP nightly and the camera



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

i am currently running the AOKP nightly and the camera FCs. Anyone have a camera apk I can try...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Ask in the AOKP thread yet?


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

there is a badass camera app in the play store that adds the feature like the stock camera would be, it;s like camera launcher or something on play store, just searchnexus 7 camera, it looks just like a stock camera on a phone and acts the same. from Cm6 days i remember if yo cleared data on the samera in apps manager it would fix force close or fix permissions would too.


----------

